

Google break-up plan emerges from Brussels - riskarb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/617568ea-71a1-11e4-9048-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3JjbaXQsD

======
rustyconover
Fascinating... Seems like 1982[1] all over again.

It's an interesting observation that Europe seems to be the last bastion of
what some would call market balanced regulation, as contrasted with the US's
systemic winner take all corporate capitalism[2]. I miss FDR greatly.

[1] -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakup_of_the_Bell_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakup_of_the_Bell_System)
[2] -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_capitalism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_capitalism)

------
bediger4000
This smells weird. There's worse monopolies in IT today - Microsoft is of
course, still an easy target. Google doesn't go out of its way to rub out
competition, it doesn't make proprietary standards, and there's low barriers
to entry in the search market, at least. What's the story behind the story?

------
thiscatis
Is there a non paywall version of this article available?

